# Possible to plow with a 1989 dodge ram 150 2WD?



## djpeaty (Dec 19, 2008)

I am looking into buying a truck for my girlfriend for winter. I found a good deal on a low miles 89 dodge ram 150 with a 318 V-8 in it. 

Is it possible to plow just my driveway that is 200 or 300 feet long?
Can I just put a lot of sand in the back and studded tires?

Thank you in advance. 
Brian.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend it... being a 1/2 ton it's a lite truck in the front and the back there isn't enough truck to load down and get traction to push any amount of snow!

I would keep looking for a 3/4 ton or a 4x4 truck at the least! It will be worth any extra cash you have to spend!


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Its not a good idea for a lot of different reasons. Don't do it, buy a 4WD. Its a simple as that. Every vehicle is capable of plow snow one way or another, its just a matter of how well.

You would most likely get stuck in that 2WD 1/2 ton Dodge before this thing would!


----------



## djpeaty (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. I know nothing about plowing so I thought I would ask. 

Brian


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

try a snowbear. Been plowing my driveway with a 2wd chevy for a decade with a snowbear with great luck so far. 

It works far better than most people give it credit for.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't put a plow on it becouse it's 2wd JMO.


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Def. get a 4x4. With a 4x2 you 1/2 ton you will spend your entire time digging yourself out.


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

4x4 is the important thing , and just match the size of the plow to the truck , i.e. dont put a Boss V on jimny


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

The question was IS it possible. 

The answer is yes. It works, Works quite well for a driveway. 

2wd + snowbear + snow tires (mine are unstudded) and ballast (my summer wheels/tires) works great for my driveway.

I would not think to use it commercially (although many actually have).. but for my driveway it is great.

I suspect for the cost of the truck he is looking at and the price of the plow, will be far less than the price of a decent 4wd, then add serveral grand for a plow.

Is a 4wd better than 2. Yes in every respect it is far superior. It doesn't mean itis the only game in town though. Properly set up (and not expensive either) a 2wd can work wonders for a homeowner and his driveway.

With my set up, never got stuck or had to be pulled out of anything. Snowtires are wonderful. Plus, shocking I know, the plow pushes the snow out of the path of the tires..So there is little chance to get stuck. 

If the original poster has the funds for a decent 4wd and a better grade plow - go for it.. but don't write off the power of a snowbear!

Again, to answer the original post - yes you can plow quite well w/ a 2wd. Seach this forum for snowbear (ignoring the flames please) and look at the pictures we SB owners have posted.


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

I sure would'nt mind one of 'those' 2wd trucks,Seems mines only 1wd 95% of the time..


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I want a girlfriend that would be happy with a 89 dodge 150 2whl dr.


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

Better off shopping at the SPCA Reaper


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

No to the studded tires unless you don't mind permanent scratches all over your asphalt.
2WD 1/2 ton with lots of weight in the bed will push snow if you push every 4" and do not let the blade go over the pile. You will not be able to back up.
Be prepared to do lots of digging.


----------



## Turbo X (Oct 1, 2008)

buy your self a Jeep Cherokee,,, it's 4x4, you can put a plow on it ,, and most of all your girl friend will love it..
a two wheel drive will work , but every time you dig it out, your regret your decision. so look for a 4x4 with a plow it will be less expensive in the long run. good luck


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

Turbo X;684979 said:


> a two wheel drive will work , but every time you dig it out, your regret your decision. so look for a 4x4 with a plow it will be less expensive in the long run. good luck


Never regretted having a 2wd for my driveway. Never got stuck even in the few blizzards we have had. snowtires are key, as well as having ballast in the bed.

I still agree 4wd is far superior. But for a driveway, I think either way will work.

Looking out my window at the 14 inches we got the last couple days.. clean as a whistle - thanks to my 2wd chevy and snowbear. Even made a pile of snow higher than the car that is still in the driveway.

I know it may be hard to imagine a 2wd+snowbear being a decent setup, but it is. Works very well for the average homeowner.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

duplicate post deleted


----------

